# Question about cycling a tank



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

I am cycling a new tank, and i was wondering if you just leave everything alone in the tank. Like dont do water changes and dont vac the gravel. Should you just let the tank sit and do it's thing


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

yea just let it do its thing. do a water change near the end of the cycle.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Do a 50% water change after the tank is cycled. Dont do a gravel vac for a month or so after the tank is cycled.


----------

